# Doeling Critque Please! :)



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I bought this doeling a state away. The top pic is of her and the bottom is her mom. Did I make a good purchase? Her bloodlines are very good. She was $500. What are some things you like and some thinks you don't like? Thank you!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Mom


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Sire


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How old is she? Can you get more level pictures from her, like her high level?


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

She is five days old and I can't get anymore pictures. She's still with her seller and that is the only picture they sent me.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I like the genetics.

Dam pros-
Angular
Dairy
Long lean neck
Long rump
Smooth blending of the rear udder
Pretty high rear udder
Nice legs

Dam-cons
Could use more length of body
Smoother top line. 
Loin is a little roached making her chine look like it dips. Generally not a bad top line though

I think the sires nice level top line will help the doe kid.

Beautiful ears on the kid


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

When they're that young, it's difficult to judge them on what they will turn out like, this is why the parents are the most important factor when choosing between kids this age.
By looking at the parents I'd say you made a pretty good purchase in my opinion, any rear udder pictures of the dam?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also, who's the breeder?


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you! :kidblue:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

The breeder is kj farm in Texas


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Dam's udder ; she's the light brown one


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Never heard of that breeder, but definitely looks like they have nice goats! Looks like you made a good choice  make sure you let us know how your new lil girl turns out! Are you planning on showing her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty little thing! And I agree, looks like you made a good choice!


----------

